# Mirror polishing wheels or parts easy thread.



## nittodub (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is a simple and cheap polishing DIY to get your aluminum wheels or parts to a mirror shine.

*What you need:

For wet sanding and polishing*

1. 3M Wet/Dry sandpaper.
Grit# 220, 400, 600, 800, 1000, 2000, 3000.
2. Junk towel, and washcloth.
3. Something to hold water in.
4. Disposable gloves.
5. Aluminum polish. 
6. Microfiber cloths.
7. Car wax.
8. Beer (not needed but recommend.)

*For removing clear coat and paint.*

1. Aircraft remover.
2. Chemical resistant gloves.
3. Plastic paint scraper.
4. lots of water.
5. painters tape

STEP#1 Getting down to bare metal.
Tape off all area's with the painters tape that you don't want striped down to metal. Next apply the aircraft remover. It may take a few applications of the remover to get all paint and clear coat off. Next remove the tape an wash the wheels down with alot of water to neutralize the chemicals and then let dry.

STEP#2 Wet sanding
My sanding technique was done indoors on my living room floor, it can be done outdoors by having a hose stream water onto the wheel. But the temperature outside forced me to work inside. Use the towel as your work surface so you don't scratch the parts. Begin wetting down the sanding area and start off with the 400 grit and sand in one direction only. Make sure to keep the sand paper and surface wet and use the washcloth to keep the surface clean.

Start with 220 (sorry no pics.)

After 400









600









800









1000









2000









3000









STEP#3 Shine an care.
When done sanding wash the wheels real good and let them dry. Now begin using the metal polish. After each application of the polish the surface will start to shine more an more. After that apply the car wax to help the aluminum from oxidizing but it wont prevent it. You will need to re-polish and wax every month to keep the shine. When cleaning the wheels *DO NOT USE WHEELS CLEANERS*. They will stain the aluminum just use soap and water.


















*MORE SHINE AFTER 3000*


Things needed.

MUST BE DONE OUTDOORS
SAFETY GLASSES
BREATHER MASK


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't see the "easy" part. :sly:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Can this be done to regular corrado BBS wheels?:thumbup:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

blackslcchild said:


> Can this be done to regular corrado BBS wheels?:thumbup:


this can be done to any non ferrous metal. BBS are either aluminum or magnesium - so yes


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm doing this! Hopefully everything will come out right!.
:beer::thumbup:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

blackslcchild said:


> I'm doing this! Hopefully everything will come out right!.
> :beer::thumbup:


just an FYI - this is not easy to do. it sucks and it takes a long time and a lot of sand paper. your hands will be gray and your snot will be black. then you get to the 400 grit and realize the deeper scratches you missed the first round. back and forth back and forth. your hands will be sore and you'll want to give up every time you change grits. then you do that three more times.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll do it! I enjoy the fruits of my labor.

By the way man, those wheels came out very nice! Butter!


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

i skip alot of the sand paper and use a brass brush...works well, then some marine metal polish and it shines up nice....my question is what clear coat to put on AFTER it is all polised nice to protect!


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

IMWALKIN said:


> i skip alot of the sand paper and use a brass brush...works well, then some marine metal polish and it shines up nice....my question is what clear coat to put on AFTER it is all polised nice to protect!


none. it will fade and/or yellow or flake/chip. clear is meant to go over paint - not raw metal. It can be done and sometimes it works, but more often than not it's just a gamble. having polished aluminum means upkeep. clear powder coat might be a safer bet, but don't hold me to it.


----------



## mk3vrtspeed (Dec 5, 2011)

Can aristos be taken down to bare metal?


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

mk3vrtspeed said:


> Can aristos be taken down to bare metal?


yes. have fun with that idea.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome work :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## carlashaffer2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats how I came up with a few readings.
http://www.********.com/xiaowang1.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang16.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang17.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang15.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang18.jpg


----------



## dkell426 (Sep 15, 2007)

My wheels are already "mirror" polished. The only thing is that there are a lot of fine scratches that you can see in the sun light. I was thinking about wet sanding with maybe 2000 again, and then just using polish after that. I'm not sure if there is an easier way to get rid of the scratches, or a polish that will cut deep enough to get rid of them. Anything you would recommend so I dont go backwards on the finish?


----------

